# simple beans



## griz400 (May 22, 2017)

1 Vidalia onion chopped

1 Green pepper chopped 

4 smaller sweet peppers ( the minis )  cut in half 

1 1/2 full smoked sausage links ( you know, the ones they sorta fold in 2)

1 can of pinto beans

1 Can of northern beans

1 Can of chili beans

1 can of some seasoned tomatoes

1 tablespoon garlic powder

1/2 cup water

4 hrs in crockpot on high turn to warm and enjoy .....

salt and pepper to taste

add cornbread ............













IMG_0004.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 22, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2017)

It looks & sounds delicious!

Al


----------



## bluewhisper (May 23, 2017)

Looks good! I have some pintos and black beans soaking already.

I have almost completely stopped buying "pork and beans" because of the huge amount of sugar in them.


----------

